
Italy Tests Contact-Tracing App to Speed Lockdown Exit - Feanim
https://www.nytimes.com/reuters/2020/04/17/technology/17reuters-health-coronavirus-italy-technology.html
======
mytailorisrich
Apparently 60% of the population should use these apps in order for them to be
effective, which turns into 80% of smartphone users.

In Singapore the uptake of the TraceTogether app has only been 12%of the
population, and the city ended up in lockdown anyway.

Making those apps opt-in, i.e. optional, is taking a big risk. At the same
time deploying a system that works at such scale in such short time isn't
easy.

Source:
[https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-52294896](https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-52294896)

